# Mkvi jetta 2.0l 8v oil change.



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Just looking for an oem part number or a place to pick up some oil filters. I also read a thread a while back on the older 8v motors using updated 1.8t filters because they are a little larger is that something I could run on the newer 8v motors?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Technically the 1.8T and 2.0 8v oil filters are the same: 06A 115 561B or Fram 2870A.

Optionally you can run the bigger filter if you want. This is unnecessary for most 2.0 applications, but it is highly recommended (along with synthetic oil) in 1.8T's to combat the common sludge problems: 068 115 561B, or Fram 3569.

I don't know that VW ever officially updated the filter requirement for the 1.8T, but to answer your question, yes either filter will work fine on the 2.0, just keep in mind that the bigger filter increases oil capacity a little bit.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, so beside the extra oil capacity the bigger filter can't hurt. And thank you for the numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Nope. If anything, the bigger capacity is beneficial. But I see no advantage on a 2.0 as they're not subject to the same sludge issues the 1.8T's were.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Shell Rotella T6 5w40 oil, cheap at walmart, gets just as good of reviews as any Motul or Castrol on the BITOG forums. I was a fool for ever paying 65$ for 5L of oil :screwy:

However it doesn't have the VAG502 stamp if you are picky.

Haven't seen a new 2.0 yet, they didn't convert to any kind of canister filter? Figured they would since 2.0T/2.5/TDI all run them now, but hey why change something that's simple and works fine.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Nope, 2011-2012 2.0's use the same old spin-on filter as the MKIV's.

2.0T's use either a cartridge or that funky upside-down spin-on, depending on engine code.


----------

